# Ocd



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the abv. OCD being used WAYYYY to much these days on here?

Just read a post by someone who, and I quote, "has OCD for cleaning their car" and then goes on to write "as online shopping for cleaning products is part of the ocd". Is it really?

I've also seen pro detailers claim that because they have OCD, they clean cars amazingly, yet when refitting wheels, the logos/spokes are not all facing the same way. (IE, if I was removing my rims, and re-fitting, I would ensure all "S" badges are sat correctly like this "S". Doesn't appear that they really have OCD

Just a little thing this annoys me. Just because you're a detailer (hobbiest or pro) does not mean you have OCD. OCD is an illness.

Most/All people do have a degree of OCD, but TBH, it's more of a routine (ie, when I leave my house, I always check in the following order, right jean pocket - wallet, left jean pocket - phone, back pocket right - Keys). That wouldn't be classed as OCD, it's just a habbit.

Anyway, rant over.



> Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) is an anxiety disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce uneasiness, apprehension, fear, or worry, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing the associated anxiety, or by a combination of such obsessions and compulsions. Symptoms of the disorder include excessive washing or cleaning; repeated checking; extreme hoarding; preoccupation with sexual, violent or religious thoughts; aversion to particular numbers; and nervous rituals, such as opening and closing a door a certain number of times before entering or leaving a room. These symptoms can be alienating and time-consuming, and often cause severe emotional and financial distress. The acts of those who have OCD may appear paranoid and potentially psychotic. However, OCD sufferers generally recognize their obsessions and compulsions as irrational, and may become further distressed by this realization.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Agree Mat. :thumb:

people that can't show the difference between being a perfectionist and claiming to have OCD is slimline.

The word definition of OCD is somewhat being used out of context.

Nobody wants to leave the party without a lollipop..


:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Take an OCD test - http://www.theocdcloset.com/ocd-test-online/#mtouchquiz_view-anchor-1

I answered the question about cleaning the house with Sometimes (replace house with car ) and answered 2 others as ALWAYS....

My results: you are experiencing 17% of the key-indicators or symptoms


----------



## parkem50 (Feb 21, 2011)

OK then mat, Not an OCD! Sorry about that. I shall never use it again. In my case it is an OD! Obsessive dissorder. I hope that abv fits better?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Agree Mat. :thumb:
> 
> *people that can't show the difference between being a perfectionist and claiming to have OCD is slimline.*
> The word definition of OCD is somewhat being used out of context.
> ...


Agreed. OCD seems to be the "in thing" to have or say.

My mates take the mick out of me for having to have certain things on my desk in certain places, windows in IE/FF open in certain orders etc. I count in multiples of 4 (ie, if eating a steak, I will cut it into 4 or 8, and then chew it 4/8/16 times etc). They say I have OCD.

Now the first couple of examples I would say are quite simply called, being organised. I treat FF/IE like my workspace. I know exactly where a certain website tab is.

The part about checking my pockets etc may be OCD, it may also be paranoia.

And the bit about the way I eat/drink may well be OCD


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

parkem50 said:


> OK then mat, Not an OCD! Sorry about that. I shall never use it again. In my case it is an OD! Obsessive dissorder. I hope that abv fits better?


Not aimed at you at all fella.... Just think of your post as "the straw that broke the camels back" :thumb:

No haed feelings mate. Afterall, it is the fashionable thing to have these days (especially here on DW) :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Your phone should be in your right pocket not left.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nope... feels so wrong. it HAS to be in my left lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have it about the same as you mat, 

ie, organisation, counting in 4's, everything has to be lined up if theres multiples of something they all have to be facing the same way and in a straight line..
I line up the juice cans in the fridge ect so all the labels are the same way, but its really annoying as tops are put on randomly so you have to leave them unlined up 
water bottles are better lol.
check pockets ect..

but not near the full blown way of having to switch the lights on and off 10 x before leaving the room ect..

a friends mum, has to get up at 5am every morning, and clean the house, and HAS to be done before she wakes anyone up, and if they wake up they can't get up until everything is cleaned and tidied..
now, im not sure if this is OCD(on the face it seems it) or panic.. as his brother is deadly allergic to peanuts (as far as the school banning all peanut products ect as the dust created from opening a packet of peanuts in the same area as him will cause a reaction)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oh and yes.. wallet and keys in left pocket, and phone in right pocket.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Does it really matter if people on a very very niche forum like to say they have OCD about cleaning there car? They know they haven't but like to get the point across that they are more into car cleaning than most. It's just an expression rather than a statement made on there behalf, we the community coined it and even made stickers about it!

If you have a problem with it do you have a problem with people saying "I'm starving" Lol.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i scored quite high, tbh i dont count cleaning the car as OCD because i want to yeh i might clean it quite often etc.... whereas the house needs to be cleaned every night before i go bed, everything in order etc.... i check all dorrs windows and every plug socket 2-3 times doors 5-6 times and have to have someone watch me or i have to remember looking at something at the same time so i know i have etc..... im sometimes cleaning the house at 1-2 in the morning bnot bevause i want to bu i tell myself it has to be done same with writing lists of things to do most days and having set times etc..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i have it about the same as you mat,
> 
> ie, organisation, counting in 4's, everything has to be lined up if theres multiples of something they all have to be facing the same way and in a straight line..
> I line up the juice cans in the fridge ect so all the labels are the same way, but its really annoying as tops are put on randomly so you have to leave them unlined up
> ...


LOL @ The lining things facing the same way. I do that too, but not sure if it's from my student days when I worked at Morrisons Part-Time in the evening. I also use their "clean as you go" policy too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha well i haven't worked in any supermarket..

i think my small case of OCD actually helped my career when i was a pastry chef..
being a 5 star hotel, and charging frankly rip off prices, it needs to look perfect, and be identical every time..
and because of my need for things to be perfect and identical it was easier for me than the few that had the job before me, 

and because of my career i have a clean as you go attitude anyway lol..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Is it just me, or is the abv. OCD being used WAYYYY to much these days on here?
> 
> Just read a post by someone who, and I quote, "has OCD for cleaning their car" and then goes on to write "as online shopping for cleaning products is part of the ocd". Is it really?
> 
> ...


Are the painters in mate?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PMSL..... How do you know? Are you her milkman?  LMAO


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, and before anyone mentions it/points it out. Yes it is ironic that my avatar says "OCD Clean" :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

took that wee test on page one..

as honest as i could be..

came back 33%.. an risk very low.. so im cured lol..
also it shows a close matched celeb..
david beckham :lol:
apparently we share 6 OCD symptoms and the same behaviour traits..

shame we don't share the same football skill, either i'd be brilliant or he'd be rubbish :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Oh, and before anyone mentions it/points it out. Yes it is ironic that my avatar says "OCD Clean" :lol:


ironic? i was going to change your title to "likes to call a kettle black".:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can see exactly Mat's point about OCD. So many people band the phrase around, especially with car care as if it's kind of cool to be 'OCD' about how great their car is. 

Fortunately I don't suffer from OCD in a significant way. I do have to double check doors/windows are locked and things like that and that I've got all my belongings on me etc but not to the point it upsets me.

I will admit though I do get anxiety about my cars. It genuinely bothers me when they are not cleaned/covered and for example when I put my car away for the winter, I can spent the first couple of weeks picking out things I may have missed, not cleaned properly or forgotten to do! To the point where it genuinely bothers me. I would say my cars are the only thing where I feel I do get have OCD as it plays on my mind. 

Sadly it's become a bit fashionable to use the term as to some being OCD about their car equates to just how much better their car is because they are just 'like sooooo OCD!' 

I can imagine someone who genuinely suffers from OCD about life in general doesn't have a fun time of it.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I know you have already mentioned it, but changing your avatar before starting this thread would likely have given it more credibility


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Agree with you Matt,my missus works in care and could tell you a tale or two about proper OCD,it totally dominates your life. l prefer to think of myself as having a 'Mild Eccentricity'


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably doesn't help when OCD stickers are plastered over rear windows...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> PMSL..... How do you know? Are you her milkman?  LMAO


I ment you!!!! :lol:

Anway all this isnt OCD its just being Anal. Attention to detail shouldnt be something your a shamed of, calling it OCD should though.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I am "experiencing 0% of the key-indicators or symptoms associated with diagnosed Obsessive Compulsive Disorder"





Strothow said:


> Your phone should be in your right pocket not left.


Phone left, keys right. Wallet won't fit in my pockets...

I always hold my phone with my left hand and use my right hand for the screen, so right pocket makes no sense. And I'll unlock doors with my right hand, so right pocket for keys.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I get the mick taken from me for the way I eat - i like to eat in 'groups', i can't mix and match. It just feels wrong  for example i'll eat all my chips, then all my vegetables, then my steak.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I call it CDO as i like the letters in alphabetical order:thumb:

I scored 0 in the test and was likened to David Beckham as well. 
My wife claims i have it because of things i do i.e all tins/jars in cupboard face forward, phone goes in left pocket and change+keys in right but only so screen doesn't get scratched.
I was a chef for 20 years and as the pastry chef said earlier i think it's the job that sends you to being so organised.
One thing i do though which is bad is when fitting light switch or sockets i make sure all slots on the screws are horizontal, i also hoover the recess behind when the covers off


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Wallet won't fit in my pockets....


Alright!! 

:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I get the mick taken from me for the way I eat - i like to eat in 'groups', i can't mix and match. It just feels wrong  for example i'll eat all my chips, then all my vegetables, then my steak.


this is exactly what i do. always leave the best until last too, which means cold meat most of the time.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> LOL @ The lining things facing the same way. I do that too, but not sure if it's from my student days when I worked at Morrisons Part-Time in the evening. I also use their "clean as you go" policy too


Both need to see a doctor


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I get the mick taken from me for the way I eat - i like to eat in 'groups', i can't mix and match. It just feels wrong  for example i'll eat all my chips, then all my vegetables, then my steak.


Seriously :lol::doublesho i just thing that is wrong food is meant to be eaten all together. if you have a cheeseburger you dont eat the bun then the burger :lol::lol: or do you ?? :doublesho


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Seriously :lol::doublesho i just thing that is wrong food is meant to be eaten all together. if you have a cheeseburger you dont eat the bun then the burger :lol::lol: or do you ?? :doublesho


i do that. i'll make a sandwich then dismantle it and eat each ingredient separately. drives the wife nuts.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have OCD........









I'll get my coat....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Jesus,

What a bunch of freaks!!!!!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I deliberately don't post much.

I don't want that label appearing under my name


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Miglior said:


> Does it really matter if people on a very very niche forum like to say they have OCD about cleaning there car? They know they haven't but like to get the point across that they are more into car cleaning than most. It's just an expression rather than a statement made on there behalf, we the community coined it and even made stickers about it!
> 
> *If you have a problem with it do you have a problem with people saying "*I'm starving" Lol.


So true!!! lol

People exaggerate in loads of ways, it's just figure of speech most of the time to get your point across...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Seriously :lol::doublesho i just thing that is wrong food is meant to be eaten all together. if you have a cheeseburger you dont eat the bun then the burger :lol::lol: or do you ?? :doublesho


No I'll eat a burger :lol: burgers are meant to be enjoyed all at once.

Also anything with a sauce has to be eaten last. To save making a mess of the plate.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Also anything with a sauce has to be eaten last. To save making a mess of the plate.


:lol:

I have to leave a "mopping" tool till the end, like a chip to ensure the plate is clean! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> took that wee test on page one..
> 
> as honest as i could be..
> 
> ...


I was a match to Beckham also LMAO


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Alan Mcc: Your comments about food has had me in stitches PMSL

However, Let's say I have a mixed grill, whilst eating, I will be "rating" which meat is best in my mind. I'll eat a bit of everything, make sure the pea/veg are cleared first, then the chips, then eat the meat in order of worse to best LMAO


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-mat- said:


> i was a match to beckham also lmao


+1...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I do the whole food thing too, I always make sure I eat the best food last lol, if it's burger and chips, chips first then burger lol. 

I say on here that i've got OCD (as many other's do) but it's not meant as true OCD, I do have many habbits that I do and always do them, and with my Fiesta I did used to genuinely worry about it if I hadn't done certain things to it when I should of - wheels off every 2weeks etc. Now i've got my Astra, I think i've had it 2 months and not cleaned it once, it just show's that it wasn't OCD to car's just me wanting my Fiesta clean.

I do know someone with OCD, they have all the symptom's but won't accept it, and it does take over your life, it play's a part in every step of the day. It's is truely something that I wouldn't want, but here on DW it's just tounge in cheek.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

matt... maybe your my long lost.. low risk slight ocd brother :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Strothow said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have to leave a "mopping" tool till the end, like a chip to ensure the plate is clean! :lol:


That's bogging!



-Mat- said:


> Alan Mcc: Your comments about food has had me in stitches PMSL
> 
> However, Let's say I have a mixed grill, whilst eating, I will be "rating" which meat is best in my mind. I'll eat a bit of everything, make sure the pea/veg are cleared first, then the chips, then eat the meat in order of worse to best LMAO


And so is that!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Having had an ex-fiancee with an obsessive-compulsive disorder, i can assure you that no-one on here has one wrt cleaning cars.

Otherwise they would be cleaning their car to the detriment of EVERYTHING else. including eating and drinking.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoe whoe whoe dude...

valid point about wheel inserts if full on ocd and if full on ocd the vehicle would never get done...:lol:

However the Term OCD as moved into social Slang to the fact that if someone makes a light comment of say, "i checked the door 3 times before i left, to be sure its locked" just as lightly someone would say "oh your so OCD".

It can get over used sometimes but its just used as a social comment...
There have been much more hurtful words used in the same manner in the past and on the whole they have gone from society.... I think members over a certain age will know what i mean.

For Me, on here i see it as it's in peoples post counts as simply Obsessive Car Detailer...:lol:

Full on OCD can be crippling i Know i had it for a while, it made me physically sick.
You know you dont have to repeat what you have just done already, 3 or 5 times but you are still stood there doing it again, you almost have to be dragged away.
Because you cant get 5 steps before you have to go back and do it again....
I never want to be like that again.

We all have it to some extent and on the whole it does not cause issue or affect your health.

I understand where you are coming from with the Term.

However as concerns its use on this Site it is not been used in its medical Anxiety Disorder sense...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dont think I can comment.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to complete this online OCD test. Your test results suggest that you are experiencing 56% of the key-indicators or symptoms associated with diagnosed Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm 11% OCD according to that test. I don't think all of the questions were that relevant to OCD to be honest, I think if you answered yes to some of them you really need to see someone.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone say 'yes' to the question about violent sex fantasies?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I'm 11% OCD according to that test. I don't think all of the questions were that relevant to OCD to be honest, I think if you answered yes to some of them you really need to see someone.


I see some one every week I have to


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Strewth! 67% on the test!

I used to count lamp posts walking home from school as a kid, count ceiling tiles in class, even counted the number of pebbles in my back garden when removing them to dig a pond, only to ensure there were 100 in each bag I filled.

i get ridiculed all the time at work for having everything symetrical on my desk, and they were stunned when I brought in some C2 and an mf to clean my monitor, it was diluted and needed using up!

I'd say small levels of OCD are not harmful, and it's no wonder the world is in a state when being tidy and organised is considered an illness, as the OP said, high level OCD is a serious illness, you need to find ways of spreading it over a few things to have some control, i.e clean house, clean garden, clean garage, clean car, clean desk at work etc.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I know someone who has what I consider to be real OCD and it is ruining her life, the counting, the routines for almost everything not to mention the cruel level's of stress that come with it.

It is joked about but the truth is it is a very cruel and destructive condition to suffer from.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say getting things clean is entirely correlated to OCD, a compulsion to do so, combined with a certain anxiety, maybe.

Now, turning light switches on, then off, then on, then off, then on (just to be sure). Or rearranging the entire contents of a table 5 times a day (without realising), maybe.

I also had a TV with bars for the volume display, but annoying two imputs on the remote equalled one bar of movement so there'd be low three, and high three, but both looked the same, like |||---------, on the display. 

I spent a LOT of battery life switching between ||----------, and |||---------- to be sure I had it on the low setting. 

That sort of stuff's a bit OCD, or OD (as mentioned).. happy to say I have it mild - I've never scrubbed my hands til they bled etc.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

i seen a proggrem on it the other day 

NOT FUNNY ATALL!

:doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thing is, you ask a neighbour what they think of your car cleaning routine - they would say most of us on here have OCD.

Although not diagnosed with it, to the average joe we would be classed as OCD.

My mrs flips if the jars and bottles in the cupboards are not in alphabetical order with the labels perfectly straight.
****, whenever I go to get a tin of beans she is there watching the cupboard asthetics and if i misplace something she goes off her nut.

Thats why when she fecks off to work I go in there and shuffle it all around daily  Little victories hey


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hope this is not aimed at me read sig below!!! Have to lay claim to the OCD title here though Orchard County Detailing!! pure coincidence i promise....


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Thats why when she fecks off to work I go in there and shuffle it all around daily  Little victories hey


Cruel, lol 

One up from that would be to swap the labels around from the beans to spagehtti etc :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Cruel, lol
> 
> One up from that would be to swap the labels around from the beans to spagehtti etc :thumb:


better again is take all the label off and burn them :lol:


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

well i managed "you are experiencing 67% of the key-indicators or symptoms associated with diagnosed Obsessive Compulsive Disorder." but there's no surprise there, things have to be in an order...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never used the abreviation in any of my posts :thumb: No matter how pointless they are


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> I have never used the abreviation in any of my posts :thumb: No matter how pointless they are


WTF, WTHN?



I just took the test, and I got very low risk. I suppose it's a case of how one classifies 'OCD'. Everyone will have a different interpretation of what OCD is. To the vast majority of the 'outside world' we all appear a little OCD. To us, it is the norm.

I have certain 'rituals' that I carry out on a regular basis and I don't like to vary them. Be they shaving, cooking, cleaning. Would I classify this as OCD? Probably not. Would I classify this as having a set regime? Yes, definitely.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

took the test, I think most guys/gals on this site just like a bit of order to their life. I like things to be arrange and neat.


----------

